# بحيرة الكبريت



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

هل الشخص غير المسيحي الذي عاش صالحا سواء مسلم أو غيره ولم يرتكب اي جرم سيذهب إلى جهنم أو كما يسميها الانجيل بحيرة الكبريت, فقط لأنه لم يقبل يسوع مخلصا؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2012)

الكتاب المقدس واضح 
 " آمن فتخلص "

وفي النهايه حكمه الله لا يعرفها الا الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

*هل سمع هذا الشخص عن المسيح ورفضه؟
*


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

كل ما أعرفه أن المسيحية ايضا كالاسلام تقول أن من لم يؤمن بها مصيره النار الأبدية
هل يوجد في الانجيل ما يؤكد هذا؟ إن كان كذلك فالله لا يمكن أن يقول شيء ويتراجع عنه مما يعني أن المسيحية ايضا فيها هذه الفكرة الغير منطقية, وهي العذاب الأبدي الذي هو بحد ذاته غير منطقي أضف على هذا أن سبب هذا العذاب هو عدم الايمان بأن يسوع مات على الصليب من أجل خطايانا !


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *هل سمع هذا الشخص عن المسيح ورفضه؟
> *



نعم أنا مثلا أعرف خلاصة عقيدة المسيحية وعقيدة الخلاص ولم أؤمن بها بسبب أن عقلي لم يقتنع لا بالعهد القديم ولا الجديد ولحد الآن أعتقد أنهما مجرد أساطير متوارثة
هذا هذا سبب لأحترق في النار الأبدية؟ طبعا أنا اسال هذا السؤال من أجل مناقشة هذه الفكرة وليس لأني مؤمنة بوجود هذه النار ^_^


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

*



كل ما أعرفه أن المسيحية ايضا كالاسلام تقول أن من لم يؤمن بها مصيره النار الأبدية

أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا من يعمل يأخذ اجرة "عمله" ومن لا يعمل لا يأخذ "اجرة"؟




 إن كان كذلك فالله لا يمكن أن يقول شيء ويتراجع عنه مما يعني أن المسيحية ايضا فيها هذه الفكرة الغير منطقية

أنقر للتوسيع...

حسنا، لماذا غير منطقية؟
سأحاورك منطقياً..




وهي العذاب الأبدي الذي هو بحد ذاته غير منطقي

أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا غير منطقي؟




أضف على هذا أن سبب هذا العذاب هو عدم الايمان بأن يسوع مات على الصليب من أجل خطايانا !

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما في هذا من غرابة لتجعليه "إضافة" على ما طرحتيه؟


دعينا نتحاور بالمنطق..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

> عم أنا مثلا أعرف خلاصة عقيدة المسيحية وعقيدة الخلاص ولم  أؤمن بها بسبب أن عقلي لم يقتنع لا بالعهد القديم ولا الجديد ولحد الآن  أعتقد أنهما مجرد أساطير متوارثة


حسنا، سأقدم الجواب ثم أحاورك، طالما لم تؤمني بها وإنتهت حياتك فلن تدخلي،
لكن بسبب قولك "  بسبب أن عقلي لم يقتنع لا بالعهد القديم ولا الجديد "، فأقول لك، ولماذا هذا المنتدى إذن؟

لماذا لم تقتنعي بهما؟



> هذا هذا سبب لأحترق في النار الأبدية؟


فلنبعد فكرة النار الإسلامية الآن، النار مقصود بها العذاب بالبعد عن الله ..


> طبعا أنا اسال هذا السؤال من أجل مناقشة هذه الفكرة وليس لأني مؤمنة بوجود هذه النار ^_^


تمام أختي العزيزة،سنناقش كل شيء بالعقل..


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

إذا أنت يا زميل ملكان لا ترى أن العذاب في النار إلى الأبد شيء غير منطقي؟!!
الشيء الغير منطقي فيه هو لماذا يبقي الله ملايير البشر أحياء يتعذبون إلى الأبد بسبب قناعاتهم؟ لما لا يميتهم فقط وينتهوا؟
هل تعتقد مثلا أني أعرف أن قصة الخلاص حقيقية ولاأريد الايمان بها لأني لا أريد نعيم ابدي؟ أم أني ببساطة لم أقتنع عقليا بهذا؟
إذا هل يجوز تعذيبي إلى الأبد بسبب قناعاتي؟

تسألني لماذا هو موجود هذا المنتدى؟ وأنا اسألك لماذا هي موجودة المنتديات الاسلامية والالحادية والبوذية والهندوسية؟ هلوجود منتدى خاص بعقيدة ما يعني بحد ذاته أن تلك العقيدة صحيحة ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

> إذا أنت يا زميل ملكان لا ترى أن العذاب في النار إلى الأبد شيء غير منطقي؟!!


دعيني استبعد ما اراه وما تريه واعطني أسبابك المنطقية التي تجعله غير منطقي...



> الشيء الغير منطقي فيه هو لماذا يبقي الله ملايير البشر أحياء يتعذبون إلى الأبد بسبب قناعاتهم؟ لما لا يميتهم فقط وينتهوا؟


خطأ منطقي في سؤالك الأول، إذ العذاب الذي تتحدثين عنه سيكون بعد الموت فعلا، ولكني أعتقد انك تقصدين ان يفنيهم الله بحيث لا يتعذبون أصلاً، هل فهمي الأخر لكلامك صحيح؟



> هل تعتقد مثلا أني أعرف أن قصة الخلاص حقيقية ولاأريد الايمان بها لأني لا أريد نعيم ابدي؟ أم أني ببساطة لم أقتنع عقليا بهذا؟


جميل، وهذا واجبنا، أن نحاورك ونرى كيف هى لم تقتنعي بها ونقنعك..



> إذا هل يجوز تعذيبي إلى الأبد بسبب قناعاتي؟


هذا نظر قاصر ومن زاوية واحدة،
لأني يمكن أن اسألك نفس السؤال بطريقة عكسية، هل يمكن أن لا تنعمي بسبب إقتناعك؟

الحياة بها إختيارين، إما الحياة أو عدم الحياة، فأنتي من تختارين، لكن كون ان"عدم الحياة" هى مؤلمة لبعدها عن الإله القدوس فهو إختيارك،
أعيكي مثال عملي للتقريب،

*هل على ان اظل بلا أموال لان العمل لم أقتنع به؟*




> تسألني لماذا هو موجود هذا المنتدى؟ وأنا اسألك لماذا هي موجودة المنتديات الاسلامية والالحادية والبوذية والهندوسية؟


سأجيبك وليتك تجيبيني، المنتدى موجود لتعريفك بالطريق الحقيقي ومناقشتك وإقناعك إن كنتي تبحثين عن الحق فعلا ولعدم موتك الأبدي، فلماذا هم؟



> هلوجود منتدى خاص بعقيدة ما يعني بحد ذاته أن تلك العقيدة صحيحة ؟


من قال هذا؟ أظنك لم تفهمي مرادي من السؤال، سؤالي كان إستنكارياً عن "عدم إقتناعك"، مثلا، طالب في كلية الهندسة ، لا يعرف كيف يفهم نظرية ما، ولم يأتي للأستاذ (الدكتور) ليشرح له إياها، وجاء موعد الإمتحان ووجد سؤال يطلب منه ان يشرحها، ورسب في الإمتحان (مثلا)، فهل هذا خطأ الطالب أم الدكتور؟

بالطبع الطالب، لان أمامه الدكتور ولم يسأله، فهل ستسأليني ، هل هذه النظرية صحيحة أم لا، هذا ليس المقصد أصلا، المقصد أننا قد وفرنا لك المكان الذي تسألي فيه عن ما لم تقنعي به، بغض النظر عن هل هو صحيح بالنسبة لكي أم لا،...


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

أي موت هذا الذي فيه عذاب؟ وما الفرق بين الموت والفناء؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

> أي موت هذا الذي فيه عذاب؟ وما الفرق بين الموت والفناء؟


إقتبسي ما تسألين عنه في كلامي تحديداً لكي يكون حوارنا مفيد


----------



## the shepherd (28 مارس 2012)

اختي العزيزة 
ادرك ما تمرين به حول شكوكك حول الايمان بصورة عامة و عقيدة الجحيم بصورة خاصة .
فعقيدة الجحيم هي اكثر القضايا اثارة للجدل في كل الاديان علي السواء . و هو موضوع يطول شرحه من المنظور المسيحي .
يمكنني ان اساعدك بالاشارة لاحد اروع الكتب و الذي يتناول هذا الموضوع و هو كتاب " القضية الايمان / لي ستروبل " فهو يتحدث عن اكثر 8 نقاط تدفع الانسان لرفض الدين بصورة عامة و المسيحية بصورة خاصة .
و من هذا النقاط : كيف اله محب يعذب البشر للابد ؟ كيف يسمح الله بقتل الاطفال ؟ كيف تقولون ان المسيح هو وحده الطريق ؟ كيف يخلق اله محب عالم ملئ بالشرور ؟ و غيرها من النقاط الحرجة . و الكاتب هو ملحد سابق مر بنفس تجربتك و لكنه سافر العالم بحثا عن اجوبة و نشرها في عدة كتب و الكتاب الذي انصحك به " القضية الايمان " هو ما يتناول مشكلتك . 
لو كنت مهتمة فعلا بمعرفة الحق . و كنت تبحثي عنه لتجديه لا لتنكريه او تقاوميه فانصحك بشدة بقراءة هذا الكتاب و قبلا حاولي الابتعاد عن القرارات و الافكار و القناعات المسبقة لتستطيعي ان تقيمي الحقائق بدون تحيز . و لم عجزتي عن الوصول اليه يمكنني ان الخص اجزاء منه تتعامل مع اسئلتك اختي العزيزة .
امنيتي من اجلك ان تجدي الحق .


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> هل الشخص غير المسيحي الذي عاش صالحا سواء مسلم أو غيره ولم يرتكب اي جرم سيذهب إلى جهنم أو كما يسميها الانجيل بحيرة الكبريت, فقط لأنه لم يقبل يسوع مخلصا؟



*نقرأ في سفر الرؤيا عن "بحيرة النار" (20: 14، 15)، و"بحيرة النار والكبريت" (رؤ 20: 10)، و"بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت" (رؤ 19: 20)، و"البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت" (رؤ 21: 8).

وواضح من كل الإِشارات السابقة إلي بحيرة النار أنها مكان عقاب وعذاب مستديم أبدي وليست مكان فناء إذ إنهم سيعذبون فيها "نهاراً وليلاً إلي أبد الأبدين" (رؤ 20: 10).

وسيطرح فيها "الوحش" (رؤ 19: 20)، و"النبي الكذاب" (رؤ 19: 20، 20: 10)، و"إبليس" ( رؤ 20: 10) ثم سيطرح فيها جميع الأشرار علي اختلاف أنواعهم، فسيطرح فيها: "كل من لم يوجد مكتوباً في سفر الحياة" و"الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة" (رؤ 20: 15، 21: 8).

والنار هنا تعبير مجازى والمقصود هو البعد عن الله وتأنيب الضمير الى الابد
وهو عذاب غير محنمل

*


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> إقتبسي ما تسألين عنه في كلامي تحديداً لكي يكون حوارنا مفيد



أنا لم أقتبس كل كلامك لأني لاحظت أننا مختلفين حول الأصول فلماذا نضيع الوقت في مناقشة الفروع  إن كنت لحد الآن لم أفهم منك طبيعة هذا العذاب الأبدي !
لقد أخبرني شخص من شهود يهوه في أحد المنتديات أن الكتاب المقدس لا يقول ابدا أن هناك تعذيب لغير المؤمنين لا مؤقت ولا أبدي. بل من لم يؤمن فعقابه هو أن يكون له مصير الحيوانات وهو الموت الذي ليس بعده حياة. اي سيحكم عليه يهوه بما حكم به  على آدم (لأنك تراب وإلى التراب تعود) طبعا باستثناء من آمن بيسوع وقبله مخلص ستكون له حياة أبدية 
فهل أنتم ايضا تؤمنون بهذا أم تؤمنون بوجود حياة أبدية في الجحيم لغير المؤمنين. هل سيكون غير المؤمن واعي أم سيكون في العدم؟
أعتقد أنه لا يوجد أوضح من سؤالي !


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اختي العزيزة
> ادرك ما تمرين به حول شكوكك حول الايمان بصورة عامة و عقيدة الجحيم بصورة خاصة .
> فعقيدة الجحيم هي اكثر القضايا اثارة للجدل في كل الاديان علي السواء . و هو موضوع يطول شرحه من المنظور المسيحي .
> يمكنني ان اساعدك بالاشارة لاحد اروع الكتب و الذي يتناول هذا الموضوع و هو كتاب " القضية الايمان / لي ستروبل " فهو يتحدث عن اكثر 8 نقاط تدفع الانسان لرفض الدين بصورة عامة و المسيحية بصورة خاصة .
> ...



شكرا لك
يمكنك أن تذكر خلاصة ما قاله ذلك الكاتب عن موضوعنا وشكرا


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> والنار هنا تعبير مجازى والمقصود هو البعد عن الله وتأنيب الضمير الى الابد
> وهو عذاب غير محنمل
> *



ما الفائدة من حياتهم إذا؟ هل سيجلسون ينظرون إلى الجدران  إلى الأبد؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

*



أنا لم أقتبس كل كلامك لأني لاحظت أننا مختلفين حول الأصول فلماذا نضيع الوقت في مناقشة الفروع  إن كنت لحد الآن لم أفهم منك طبيعة هذا العذاب الأبدي !

أنقر للتوسيع...


يتضح أنك لا تعرفي أصول الأصول، فكلما تقدمنا خطوة وقفتي عندها ورجعتي خطوة اخرى للخلف!

أنا لا أتناقش معك لتختلفي معي، لأني اشرح لك، فعلمك غير موجود لكي "نختلف" أنا اشرح لك..
طبيعة العذاب الأبدي أجبتك عنه ولكنك لانك غير مدققة ولا تعطي نفسك فرصة للبحث بجدية فتأخذين الكلام كله وتعلقين عليه بكلمات لا تثري الحوار ثم تعودي لتسألي أسئلة أكون قد أجبتها أنا في الاساس في ردي الذي لم تعيريه إنتباه، فأي حوار هذا؟

راجعي ردي وستجدي شرحي لما تطلبي.. ماذا تعرفي أنتي لكي تقولي"اننا مختلفين"؟ أنا أنشيء لك المناقشة فكيف تختلفين معي؟





 لقد أخبرني شخص من شهود يهوه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين اصلا..




 أعتقد أنه لا يوجد أوضح من سؤالي !

أنقر للتوسيع...

يوجد، جوابي، ولكن انتي تسألي ولا تناقشي الجواب أصلا..

لابد ألا تقفزي بمعلومات خاطئة من نقطة لنقطة، فمادمتي تتحاورين معي فحاوري خطوة خطوة وابعدي ما تعرفيه لان مصادرك مغلوطة..




 يمكنك أن تذكر خلاصة ما قاله ذلك الكاتب عن موضوعنا وشكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

حتى الكتاب تريدي تلخيص له؟ ألا تريدين القراءة؟




ما الفائدة من حياتهم إذا؟ هل سيجلسون ينظرون إلى الجدران  إلى الأبد؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

جدران أية؟



هاتتناقشي خطوة بخطوة أم بنظام القفز؟ لأن كل نوع حوار له أسلوب لدي..
*


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

لقد قرأت ردك الذي تريدني ان ارجع واقرأه مرة أخرى, وأريد توضيح له أكثر
والتوضيح يكون بإجابتك على هذا السؤال وحده : هل سيكون غير المؤمنين واعين مثلماأنا الآن واعية بوجودي أم سيكونون في العدم غير واعين؟
هل ترى حضرتك أنه من المنطقي أن نتناقش حول ما غذا كانت فكرة ما منطقية أو غير منطقية قبل تحديدها وفهمها؟
أنا بالفعل تحدثت منذ البداية عن المنطق لأني كنت أعتقد أن فكرة جهنم في المسيحية  واضحة تماما مثلما هي واضحة في الاسلام ولا تحتاج فلسفة ولف ودوران وتفاسير مجازية إلخ...
لكن الآن يجب وضع النقط على الحروف أولا قبل الدخول في نقاش فلسفي حول ما إذا كانت الفكرة منطقية أو غير منطقية


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

> لقد قرأت ردك الذي تريدني ان ارجع واقرأه مرة أخرى, وأريد توضيح له أكثر


وما يعنيني بقراءتك له إن كنتي تكرري ما اجبتك فيه عما تعيدين السؤال عنه؟ وما يفيدني إن كنتي لا تناقشين ولا تقتبسين وتعترضين وتحاججين بل فقط تقولين أنك "غير مقتنعة"!



> والتوضيح يكون بإجابتك على هذا السؤال وحده : هل سيكون غير المؤمنين واعين  مثلماأنا الآن واعية بوجودي أم سيكونون في العدم غير واعين؟


واعين..



> هل ترى حضرتك أنه من المنطقي أن نتناقش حول ما غذا كانت فكرة ما منطقية أو غير منطقية قبل تحديدها وفهمها؟


من قال هذا؟
انتي سألتي أسئلة محددة في البداية فأجبتك عنها فإذ بك تتذكري أنك تسألين عن أشياء تمثل خطوة ثانية لخطوة أولى لا تتفقين معي فيها، فبدلا من أن تستأذني بالرجوع خطوة للخلف لأرجع معك، تركتيني اكتب وانتي تركتي كلامي كله ورجعتي وحدك للخلف والمطلوب مني أني أقفز للخلف ثم فجأة للامام!



> أنا بالفعل تحدثت منذ البداية عن المنطق لأني كنت أعتقد أن فكرة جهنم في  المسيحية  واضحة تماما مثلما هي واضحة في الاسلام ولا تحتاج فلسفة ولف  ودوران وتفاسير مجازية إلخ...


حاسبي على الفاظك، لا يوجد فلسفلة فيها ولا يوجد لف ولا دوران ولا تفاسير مجازية، التفسير هى حقيقية ولكنها ليست حرفية لأن الكلام لبشر..



> لكن الآن يجب وضع النقط على الحروف أولا قبل الدخول في نقاش فلسفي حول ما إذا كانت الفكرة منطقية أو غير منطقية


تمام، وانا معك ، ولكن عليكي بالرد على كما ارد عليكي بإنتظام ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مارس 2012)

رد  من أخ  أصغر مقاما -وإن كانت راسه ولحيته وشاربه يزينهما الشيب
+ الله لم يخلق الانسان  لا للموت  ولا  للعذاب -( فالله ليس بسادى).
- وأيضا الله لم يخلق الانسان ليعيده للفناء او العدم - 
((فأمر الخلقة لم يكن تسليه أو تلاهى))   .
-  زين . !!
فإلام   خلق الله - تقدس إسمه- الكائن المسمى بالانسان..؟؟؟  !!
لقد خلقه الله للخلود  .
 -وأى  خلود..؟؟
-  الخلود السعيد  المطلق  بسبب محبته الفياضه وكرم سخائه غير الموصوف..
-  هات دليلك ؟
-  الله يقول للسعداء المقبولين  المختارين 
((تعالوا إلى يا مباركى أبي رثوا  الملكوت  المعد لكم _*من قبل تأسيس العالم*_))  -الانجيل بحسب متى  الاصحاح 25 والايه 34  زين ؟
-  يعنى من قبل موضوع آدم ومن قبل موضوع الشجرة المحرمة  . هه  زين؟؟؟!!
 - إنزين.
- الله حينما  يتكلم عن النار الابدية يقول (_*(المـُعـَده لابليس وملائكته)*_) الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح 25 والايه 41 ..هه  زين ؟؟
-إنزين .
إذن  لم يكن إطلاقا مقرراً  ان يخلد الانسان إلا متنعما فى فردوس النعيم -طالما خضع وأطاع   . طب  وإن تمرد وتمرق وتذمر وعصى ..  فهو هنا خرج من  طاعة ربه بكامل حريته وارادته    وانتمى الى فصيلة اخرى من المخلوقات -  وهنا يكون زرع وحصد 
فالمنطق يقول ان مايزرعه الانسان  اياه يحصد
هو هنا -العاصي -زرع الاباحية والفجور فيكون من الطبيعى والتسلسل المنطقي ان يحصد   ثمر ذات الشجرة التى زرعها وقضبها ونقب حولها.


----------



## حيرانة (28 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وما يعنيني بقراءتك له إن كنتي تكرري ما اجبتك فيه عما تعيدين السؤال عنه؟ وما يفيدني إن كنتي لا تناقشين ولا تقتبسين وتعترضين وتحاججين بل فقط تقولين أنك "غير مقتنعة"!
> 
> 
> واعين..
> ...




إذا الآن فهمنا أنهم سيبقون واعيين إلى الأبد + سيعانون من العذاب الذي ليس له نهاية

انتهى..

هناك سؤالين رئيسيين الآن :

1 ما الحكمة الالهية من ذلك؟ هل هو انتقام؟ وإن كان الجواب نعم فهل هذا يليق بإله قدوس لا يضره عدم إيمان فئة من البشر به؟

2 هل أنت كدارس للكتاب المقدس تفهم من الانجيل أن الناس المسالمين سيعذبون إلى الأبد في بحيرة الكبريت تلك إذا فهموا المسيحية بصفة عامة ولم يؤمنوا بها؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

> رد  من أخ  أصغر مقاما -وإن كانت راسه ولحيته وشاربه يزينهما الشيب


*أصغر من من أستاذ ElectericCurrent ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2012)

> 1 ما الحكمة الالهية من ذلك؟ هل هو انتقام؟


الحكمة الألهية: الحرية الكاملة للإنسان، هم رفضوه على الأرض فرفضوه في السماء..

ليس إنتقام بدليل أن كل إنسان لديه الخيارين..




> 2 هل أنت كدارس للكتاب المقدس تفهم من الانجيل أن الناس المسالمين سيعذبون  إلى الأبد في بحيرة الكبريت تلك إذا فهموا المسيحية بصفة عامة ولم يؤمنوا  بها؟


نعم، لأن هذا منطقي، العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، شخص لم يركب السفينة الوحيدة التي ستنجي من فيها، ولم يرد الركوب إلى أن رحلت السفينة، فكيف سيحيا؟

شخص لا يعمل، كيف يحصل على راتب؟



*ملاحظة هامة جداً: العلامة "؟" تعني ان هناك سؤال وإن كان هناك سؤال فهذا يعني أني أريد جواب..*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مارس 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> هل الشخص غير المسيحي الذي عاش صالحا سواء مسلم أو غيره ولم يرتكب اي جرم سيذهب إلى جهنم أو كما يسميها الانجيل بحيرة الكبريت, فقط لأنه لم يقبل يسوع مخلصا؟



>>>>الرد:
هؤلاء سيقفون  أمام المنبر المخوف الرهيب الذى  للمسيح الملك  - الديان العادل  -ديان الاحياء والاموات -اعمال الاصحاح 10 والايه42- فى مجيئه الثانى المخوف المملؤء مجداً...
وتفتح الاسفار  -
ويدانون بما هو مكتوب فى أسفارهم عن اعمالهم -وأفكارهم وهواجسهم(( رؤيا يوحنا الاصحاح 20: والايات من إحدى عشر وحتى خمسةعشر)) 
بل وعن كل كلمة بطالة تكلموا   بها..
الديان شديد العدل والحسم   ولا يعرف  التهاون أو ال(صهينة). فهذا وقت الحساب العادل ولكل شئ تحت السماء وقت ...
-ليس إنسان لايخطئ. -ملوك الاول الاصحاح8 والايه ستة واربعين.
- ليس مولود  إمرأءة  يتزكى أمام الله.
-الجميع زاغو وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله ليس من يعمل صلاحاً .. ليس ولا واحد.
-ليس أحدا صالحا إلاواحد وهو الله.
- سيحاسبوا   بواسطة الديان العادل .. الذى يجازى كل واحد حسب أعماله.
سيخرجون مذنبين تماما ..بلا كفارة بلا فداء بلا دم المسيح الذى يخلص المحتمين فيه خروج12... فنسمع من كل واحدا منهم (وهم صاغرون)! القول الذى قاله اللص اليمين (( أما نحن فبعدل ..لإننا ننال إستحقاق ما فعلنا))الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح23 الايه41....))
اما المسيحيين  الحقيقين  المؤمنين الاتقياء ...والمؤمنين الاتقياء فقط .
-  (((لاشئ من الدينونة الان على الذين هم فى المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح)))  روميه 8 _الايه 1.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مارس 2012)

الامر  ببساطة   وايضا  بأهمية وبجدية شديده 
+++*++((المــــــســـــيــــح  يـــســـوع  إبن الله المتأنس المصلوب القائم )*)
- ليس  بأحد  غيره الخلاص. 
- لانه ليس إسم آخر -تحت  السماء  -قد  أُعطى  بين الناس  به ينبغي أن نخلص..


----------



## حيرانة (29 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الحكمة الألهية: الحرية الكاملة للإنسان، هم رفضوه على الأرض فرفضوه في السماء..
> 
> ليس إنتقام بدليل أن كل إنسان لديه الخيارين..



هل أفهم من هذا أنك تقصد أن كلمن فهم العقيدة المسيحية ولم يؤمن قد اختار عدم الايمان بها وهو يعلم أنها صحيحة؟
إن كان هذا ما تعنيه فأنت تقول شيء أنا متأكدة أنك تعلم أنه غير صحيح




Molka Molkan قال:


> نعم، لأن هذا منطقي، العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، شخص لم يركب السفينة الوحيدة  التي ستنجي من فيها، ولم يرد الركوب إلى أن رحلت السفينة، فكيف سيحيا؟
> شخص لا يعمل، كيف يحصل على راتب؟



لو كان يعلم أن المسيحية هي سفينة النجاة لكنه رغم  ذلك قرر أن لا يتبعها ربما سيكون الأمر منطقي حبتين. (رغم أن هذا نفسه ليس ذنبا يستحق عقاب غير منتهي) 
لكن أن لا يقتنع عقله فهذا شيء آخر ! ومعضلة منطقية تخالف كل معايير العدل التي يعرفها العقل البشري
من تعتقد أنه صمم هذا العقل الذي لم يقتنع بالمسيحية؟ أليس الاله الذي تؤمن به؟

أرجو أن تجيب على هذه الأسئلة إن كان لك رغبة وتجيب ايضا على السؤال الثالث اذلي نسيت أن اضيفه 

3 هل من العدل أن يولد شخص عند ابوين مسيحيين ويتشرب المسيحية منذ صغره وبالمقابل يولد شخص عند ابوين مسلمين ويتربى منذ صغره على العقيدة الاسلامية وفي النهاية يذهب المسلم لجهنم والمسيحي للملكوت رغم أنهما لم يحضيا بفرص متكافئة؟


----------



## حيرانة (29 مارس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> >>>>الرد:
> هؤلاء سيقفون  أمام المنبر المخوف الرهيب الذى  للمسيح الملك  - الديان العادل  -ديان الاحياء والاموات -اعمال الاصحاح 10 والايه42- فى مجيئه الثانى المخوف المملؤء مجداً...
> وتفتح الاسفار  -
> ويدانون بما هو مكتوب فى أسفارهم عن اعمالهم -وأفكارهم وهواجسهم(( رؤيا يوحنا الاصحاح 20: والايات من إحدى عشر وحتى خمسةعشر))
> ...



إن كانت طبيعة البشر خطائة فلماذا يحاسبهم أصلا سواء على إيمانهم أو على أعمالهم؟ هل لهم يد في ما اقترفه آدم وتسبب به في دخول الخطية إلى طبيعة البشر حسب ما تعتقدون؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مارس 2012)

إقتباس  والرد عليه 
((كن أن لا يقتنع عقله فهذا شيء آخر ! ومعضلة منطقية تخالف كل معايير العدل التي يعرفها العقل البشري
من تعتقد أنه صمم هذا العقل الذي لم يقتنع بالمسيحية؟ أليس الاله الذي تؤمن به؟))
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
  +  رد من ضمن الردود
الذى  صمم  العقل  بمعناه البيولوجى والفسيولوجى (  HardWare)  يقينا  هو  الله إلهنا الخالق الواحد ..لكن الذى  لوث  هذا  العقل (  software)بملايين من محاولات التشويه الاظلامى الاجرامى ووسمه   ورسمه لكى يستقبل معانى معينه بعينها  ويفهم أشياء معينه على خلاف حقيقتها   ...وبرمجه  من فترة طفولته وعلى مدار الساعة للتشنيع على طريق الحق وتشويه النور والحق -وتبرير الظلمة  وترسيخ إيمانيات مدعاه ومفتراه وكإنها هى (الفطرة). وتعويده على قوالب روتينية من أنماط التفكير والشعور ..وبالتالى ردود الفعل هم  الناس الذين مما لا شك فى انهم سيدانون على ذلك -اشد الادانه .
قال الرب يسوع   لمن يبرمج أمخاخ الناس خطأ(( تأخذون دينونة أعظم)).
ووجه الويل لمن يتسبب فى إعثار وتعويق إتصال الصغار نفسيا وفكريا به.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
 >>>>   أما إجابة  تسأؤل  إستنكارى  عن  وجود طفل مولود فى بيت مسيحى وأخر غير ذلك ..
نؤكد أن الرب يسوع المسيح لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد  - فهو فى كل  يوم -الله يدعو - ويعلن عن نفسه للكافة بوسائل متنوعه ليس أقلها الانترنت والفضائيات.  فالكل تصله الرسالة وأؤكد لكى وأطمئنك   على توافر مبدأء  - تكافئؤ الفرص.
وأعلن لكى عن قديسين  وشهداء  ولدوا لابويين - أحدهما أو إثنينهما وثنين كمارجرجس مثلا
وفيلوثئؤس_-  مثلا  
والشهيده مارينا شهيده أنطاكية بيسيدية 
ومارجرجس المزاحم الذى كان  أبوه غير مسيحي  وهو مجبور على السير فى طريق ابوه
ويبقي الموضوع مفتوحا لدراساتك لتكتشفي  كم وكم ممن إهتدوا للحقيقة من   أعماق بيوت الوثنية والكفر..
خالص إحترامى للجميع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مارس 2012)

نطنطة والرد عليها
النطنطة
((
ن كانت طبيعة البشر خطائة فلماذا يحاسبهم أصلا سواء على إيمانهم أو على أعمالهم؟ هل لهم يد في ما اقترفه آدم وتسبب به في دخول الخطية إلى طبيعة البشر حسب ما تعتقدون؟)))
+++++++++++++
الرد
قفزنا من سؤال فى موضوع إلى موضوع آخر 
لابأس 
طبيعة البشر خطأءه -وطبيعة الله رحيمة صالحة حنونة مراحمه جديده فى كل صباح يقدم الهداية والغفران والوصايا -  ويدعو..
-الله يقدم وسائط  خلاصية لتهدى الانسان وتسنده وهو من قبل روحه القدوس العامل فيمن قرروا بحريتهم قبوله ومشاركته ارادته الصالحه يسندهم ويعمل فيهم الصلاح والخير.والبر والقداسة والطهارة.
+++   الله أخذ طبيعة  آدم ليعطى  آدم  (وفيه البشر كلهم)  طهارته وصلاحه .ويشركهم معه فى كماله ويصلح هذه الطبيعه -يبدو انك إما أنك تغالطين أو تغلطين \\ فمن خلال  إتحادنا بالمسيح المصلوب القائم ومن خلال التوبة والاعتراف والمعمودية نغتسل عن طبيعة ادم ونلبس طبيعه جديده مخلوقين فى المسيح يسوع خليقة جديده لاعمال صالحة ومجيده اعدها الله لنسلك فيها..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مارس 2012)

إقتباس
((هل لهم يد في ما اقترفه آدم وتسبب به في دخول الخطية إلى طبيعة البشر حسب ما تعتقدون؟))
الرد
لم يكن لهم يد فى  دخول الخطية للبشر  بأدم 
لكنهم لهم قطعا يد فى رفض قبول الخلاص والبر    بإقتبال  المسيح والايقان به
لو فرضنا سفينة كبيرة أصابها ثقب والان هى فى حالة غرق  وأتت هليكوبتر -طائرة عمودية لإقلال الركاب وبعض منهم رفض -هكذا -وسيلة للنجاه -فبالمنطق سيغرق فى السفينه الهالكة - هل نقول ماذنبه ؟؟؟  غريب جدا منطقك.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مارس 2012)

الخطية لم تصبح   جبرا إلزاميا  قاهرا    بل الانسان  بقي  كما اراد له الله -  _*كائنا   حرا مريدا مميزا مختارًا*_ -ليس مسيرا ولا مسلوب الاراده الحرة..
-الله  أيضا قدم للانسان من خلال ناموس موسي والانبياء _* الوعى*_ بما أصاب جنسه البشرى من سقوط وتدهور وموت وأعلن له إحتياجه لترياق الحياه المذخر فى المخلص الموعود..
وحيث توجد_* الحرية والوعى *_  توجد_* المسأئلة والمسئؤلية  *_ .


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

*



هل أفهم من هذا أنك تقصد أن كلمن فهم العقيدة المسيحية ولم يؤمن قد اختار عدم الايمان بها وهو يعلم أنها صحيحة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

عند أغلب الأجوبة أجدك تسألين " هل أفهم "، " هل تعني "!! أو ربما مخطيء!

سؤالك تركيبه غير واضح. اعيديه بشكل أوضح.




 إن كان هذا ما تعنيه فأنت تقول شيء أنا متأكدة أنك تعلم أنه غير صحيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا سفة حواري، وبه بعض من قلة الأدب، فهل انا سأكدب عليكي؟ ولماذا أكذب عليكي واقول شيء انا اعلم انه غير صحيح؟ وكيف تتأكدين من معرفتي؟




لو كان يعلم أن المسيحية هي سفينة النجاة لكنه رغم  ذلك قرر أن لا يتبعها ربما سيكون الأمر منطقي حبتين.

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا حبتنين ولا تلاتة، هو منطقي جدا ولم أجد منك النقد!




(رغم أن هذا نفسه ليس ذنبا يستحق عقاب غير منتهي) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال هذا؟
غير المنتهي هو لأن الحياة الأخرى غير منتهية..




لكن أن لا يقتنع عقله فهذا شيء آخر !

أنقر للتوسيع...

رجعنا تاني لنفس النقطة، أن لا يقتنع فهناك من يسخرون اوقاتهم لإقناعهم لو ارادوا البحث عن الحقيقة، لكن لو لم يقتنع برغم هذا بغير دليل فعقابه عليه..




 ومعضلة منطقية تخالف كل معايير العدل التي يعرفها العقل البشري

أنقر للتوسيع...

اراك بارعة في الكلام بدون دليل بل وبلا نقد بل أيضا وبلا شرح!
فتقررين ان هذا مخالف كل معاير العدل! وعندما نسألك، كيف غير مخالف ، نسمع سكاتك! فهل أنتي تعرفين معنى الحوار أم اتيتي لتضيعي الوقت ؟




من تعتقد أنه صمم هذا العقل الذي لم يقتنع بالمسيحية؟ أليس الاله الذي تؤمن به؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

الإله هو من "خلق" هذا العقل، لكن هذا العقل لا يتحكم به من خلقه وكل الأمور توصل إليه..




 أرجو أن تجيب على هذه الأسئلة إن كان لك رغبة وتجيب ايضا على السؤال الثالث اذلي نسيت أن اضيفه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

إلى الآن أجبت تقريبا على 6 او 7 اسئلة وانتي لا تجيبين على أي سؤال وتطلقين على نفسك باحثة و"حيرانة" .. فهل أنتظر منك مستوى حواري أرقى منطقيا من هذا أم أجيب ولا اطلب منك الجواب لعدم إستطاعتك أن تردي؟




هل من العدل أن يولد شخص عند ابوين مسيحيين ويتشرب المسيحية  منذ صغره وبالمقابل يولد شخص عند ابوين مسلمين ويتربى منذ صغره على  العقيدة الاسلامية وفي النهاية يذهب المسلم لجهنم والمسيحي للملكوت رغم  أنهما لم يحضيا بفرص متكافئة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا الكلام به مغالطة منطقية، فمن الذي قال أن المعيار هو الولادة لأبوين مسيحيين أو "لكثرة فترة التعليم"؟

أنتي ولدتي لأبوين مسلمين (مثلا) وأنتي اليوم الآن أمامك الفرصة للبحث والنقاش والنقد والحوار، وفي نفس اللحظة يوجد مسيحي ولد مسيحي لأبوين مسيحيين في نفس اليوم واللحظة يحب الإلحاد، فهل هذا معيار يستقيم منطقيا لكي تبني عليه سؤالا؟




*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

*



إن كانت طبيعة البشر خطائة فلماذا يحاسبهم أصلا سواء على إيمانهم أو على أعمالهم؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبيعة البشر خاطئة الآن، لكن الله لا يطلب منا الصلاح المطلق بل يطلب "ألقلب" فقط، وبهذا القلب تستطيعي ان تحبي الإله وتحبي كل شيء فيه وعنه ومنه وإليه، فتصير حياتك كلها للإله، فتلقائيا لن تفعلي الخطأ في هذه الآونة، وهذا ما يريده الله.. انتي متأثرة بالفكر الإسلامي جداً..




هل لهم يد في ما اقترفه آدم وتسبب به في دخول الخطية إلى طبيعة البشر حسب ما تعتقدون؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


الطبيعة نفسها تعلمنا هذا، كيف يتم نقل الصفات وبعض الامراض تحت بعض الظروف للأبناء من الآباء؟


*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مارس 2012)

أمثلة تقريبية
@@@  رئيس بلده وافق وشارك وتمم عملية دفن نفايات مشعة -او نفايات معدية او إقامة مفاعلات نووية أصدرت إشعاعات نووية خطيرة أو عدوي جسيمة سببت أضرار للسكان في بلده...  فجاء رئيس بلد بعيد سمع بالحادثة  وأرسل طائرات وناقلات  لتقل السكان من ذلك المكان الخطر  ويعالجهم - فبعض منهم رفض -لانه لا  يعقل ولا يستوعب ذلك ويري ان هذا الامر مُحال...وأن الفكرة  غير معقولة ولا يقبلها العقل البشرى ,اصروا على التواجد فى مقلب النفايات النووية أو ملتصقين بجدار المفاعل النووى ..ويكتفوا بأن يرددوا الادعية كل ظهر وعصر ومغرب 33 مرة ..فهل يعتبر الرئيس  المنقذ الذى أنقذ أناساً  صدقوه وتبعوه  -ظالما.  
+++++++++++++++++++
@@@ مثال آخر:-
لو أن مرضا خطير كالدرن بدأء يتفشى  فى قريةٍ ....فجاء  طبيب من قريةٍ أخرى يحمل أدوية السل  -  فقام بعض  أهل القريةٍ الموبؤءه يحاورونه ويناظرونه ويؤكدون له أن ميكانيكية عمل علاج الدرن لا تستطيع عقولهم أن تفهمها ولا ان تستوعبها وأنها تخالف الاعراف الفطرية التى درجوا عليها -وأنهم لا يستطيعوا أن يقبلوا عقليا ولا نفسيا أن طبيببا بارعا وبرفيسورا نابغا يقدم لهم مجانا علاجا ناجعا لانه يحبهم ...وبالتالى هم يفضلون  أن يموتوا بالدرن  _  فهل الطبيب   هنا ظالم -وهل محبته غير معقولة ولا مقبولة.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  ++إخوتى الغير مسيحيين  ...   على أى أساس تلبسون   ماسك العباقرة والنجباء وتتقمصكم روح أجاثا كيريستى  والمفتش كولمبو  فيما يختص بعقائد إيماننا الاقدس ودقائق الحقائق المتيقنه لدينا ..ده على أساس أنكم   عباقرة ونوابغ فى المخترعات الهندسية  مثلا كالانترنت واللابتوب والكمبيوتر والاي بود والاي باد وقبلها تصنيعكم للتلفزيون والريسيفر وقبله للراديو وإختراعاتكم للتلفون من أول تلفون العمده  وصولا للايفون ...!!!((وطبعا هنا استجمع كل -كل منتجات التكنولوجيا الحديثة بلا استثناء)) 
أنتم تستعملون هاته كلها دون أن تفهموا  ((كيف تعمل ))  فإن فهمتهم يكون فهمكم  نقلا وتقليدا.....فلماذا تصرون على إسقاطات عوائد وأعراف بشرية  تسود فى مجتمعكم البدوى القبلى على الله -ولما تعجز عقولكم المحقونة بحقن السم الزعاف-عن أن تستوعب ما للالهيات  ..بنأءا على تسميم مسبق -وعلى معلومات مغلوطة مسبقة .. تتهمون المبادئ الالهية المسيحية باللامعقولية .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مارس 2012)

@@@لاحظت ان كثيرين يدخلون باسماء لاتعبر عن الحقيقة ولا  عن التجرد -اسماء مثل مفكر -متابع -باحث عن الحق -حيرانه -وفى الحقيقة له قناعات مسبقة واكليشيهات راسخة  لايود مناقشتها بل بالحرى يود فرضها لتهيمن على البحث العلمى فتحوله الى اى شئ اخر غير كونه بحث عن الحق او عن الحقيقة...
مجرى حوارنا   هنا  شد   ذهنى وقلبي الى ذلك الايضاح  الذى قدمه لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح 
فى مثل الوزنات  -الانجيل بحسب ماسجله مارمعلمنا مارمتى البشير الاصحاح25  والاية24 وما بعدها  عن العبد الذى  فلسف  تعاملات الله مع البشر وفق  قوالب نمطية -مغلوطة جداً-وقائمة على اسؤاء انواع سؤء الظن والتضليل ... فالحقيقة ان منطق الاخت حيرانة  اجاب عنه ذلك الفصل من الانجيل بافصح بيان فالى هناك - إذا صدقت النوايا.


----------



## حيرانة (29 مارس 2012)

يا زميل ملكان ما الذي يجبرك على الدخول إلى موضوعي والاجابة ما دمت معصب؟ تبين لي أن الحوار معك شبه مستحيل, وأنت لست النوعية التي أحب أن أحاورها


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 مارس 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> ما الحكمة الالهية من ذلك؟ هل هو انتقام؟ وإن كان الجواب نعم فهل هذا يليق بإله قدوس لا يضره عدم إيمان فئة من البشر به؟


*هذه أفكار إلحادية إرسال الله لغير المؤمنين لجنهم ليس إنتقام بل هو تحقيق لعدالة الرب فالمسيح أعطاهم الحرية أن يقبلوه أو يرفضوه*[/SIZE]


----------



## the shepherd (29 مارس 2012)

اخت حيرانة 
انا نزلت موضوع مسيحي كتابي عن الجحيم و بناقش فيه اهم الاعتراضات التي بتثار حوله . ممكن تقريه لو تحبي يمكن تلاقي فيه الاجابات الي بتدوري عليها .


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207670


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2012)

واضح من ردود الاخت حيرانه
انها بتسأل لتجادل وتفرض اراءها فقط

وليس لكي تفهم وتستوعب ما تسأل وتبحث عنه 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

> يا زميل ملكان ما الذي يجبرك على الدخول إلى موضوعي  والاجابة ما دمت معصب؟ تبين لي أن الحوار معك شبه مستحيل, وأنت لست النوعية  التي أحب أن أحاورها


انا لست مجبر، هذا واجبي نحوك ، كما اني من واجبي هو تصحيح مسار تفكيرك الذي لا تناقشي فيه مع انك تقولين انك تريدي المناقشة، انا لم اتعصب،

اخبريني، هل تريدي دردشة ام حوار؟


في إنتظار ردك على المشاركات، انا اجيبك على كل ما تقولي..


----------

